# long term aquascape!



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello guys!
How long should a scape last? months? years?
I've seen many cool scapes being tore down while they still look good, but I don't do that....
I make a scape to enjoy looking at it for looong periods of time  
Now, some of you probably remember my old 100L tank which I rescaped last year....
It's been almost a year since then, and the tank still looks the same but better and more mature...
You be the judges:

*Last year:*









*These days ( april 2007 ):*

























Aren't long-term scapes cool or what? 

Cheers!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Very nice and excellent job! Long-term aquascapes are easy to keep if you have low-light plants like yours!

Those are some really nice angels! Have they spawned for you?


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Donald ^_^
no they didn't spawn... all males I guess.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Some things better with age!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

What are your specs? Have you had any of the plants flower yet? I noticed when I had left my plants alone for long periods of time that I got a profuse period of flowering. It was really cool!


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

You can find all the specs here:
http://haithamart.orgfree.com/big-aquarium.htm

Thanks again guys


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

i've been gearing towards this kind of style being it "long term" and "low maintenance".... nowadays i just like the overgrown, natural look. nice tank man.


----------



## jmy808 (Jan 21, 2007)

Beautiful tank, I wish that I could maintain something like yours for the long term. Dang algae! heheheh
Again- I love your tank!
Best regards,
Jay


----------



## soulmia (Apr 11, 2007)

wow!! just fantastic! your tank looks awesome! Don't change the scape!! If you're dying to do something, come here and do mine!!! LOL!


----------



## RuiEstrelinha (Feb 23, 2004)

eklikewhoa said:


> Some things better with age!


Like wine, this aquarium is better with age! 

Really nice tank, I love it, congratulations!

Keep going!!!

BTW what is the light and dimensions of this aquarium? I can't find this info at your website!

Best regards,


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank you all for your great comments!
Rui, specs are: 80 x 44 (deep) x 34(wide) cm, lights: 2x 18W day lights and a 15W GroLux
it's not a low-light tank, and Java Moss grows like crazy!


----------

